# Transcranial Doppler - 93886 & 93893



## pgraettinger (Mar 26, 2009)

Can you bill for:

93886 Transcranial Doppler; complete study and 93893 Transcranial Doppler; emboli detection with intravenous microbubble injection

I have documentation that says you can and documentation that says you can't. 

Also, If the physician is performing continous monitoring while doing the injection - Wouldn't that be covered under 93893? We have a physician that states there is a seperate code for this, but I cannot find a seperate code for the continous monitoring.


----------

